# sel tails-$



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey guys. whew, i thought these were gonna be hard to obtain, like everyone said. i was tipped off that mossy nissan had them. after finding some locations on the web i called their oceanside, CA spot (760)720-9797. after being transferred from parts to sales, to parts, then back to sales i was getting frustrated. racking up the long distance and getting switched between the SAME TWO PEOPLE over and over. finally i talked to a guy named either Craig or Greg, i don't remember, and he knew what i was talking about. he said it was gonna be $90. WOW!!!! what a deal.
i got them today after 3-4 days and the receipt actually says $180 +10 s/h.  $90 a side i guess, which is more realistic to a dealership cost. im just happy i found a pair for my new tail setup like 1CLNB14. (piece looks great MIKE!!!) im puttin em in tomorrow and breinging the box down to my local delaership to rub it in the asshole part guy that INSISTED it was not a nissan part and that it must be aftermarket. "i've worked here 10 years and have never heard of THAT." lol.
so the price is a little high, but if you guys really want a set, they're not in short supply. craig or greg says they have a bunch of em. i told him about all the nissanforums guys lookin and he says to call him up, so there ya go!!!

edit: oh yeah, the part # is 26550-8Z000


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u should always ask for greg. he is the man to talk to and he is the sales manager there.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn... i lucked out when i got mine. i got em for 80 shipped used of course.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks liu...okay GREG is tha name.
and believe me guys, i looked!!! my own nissan dealers didn't even know about em. heh heh. and its always nice to see em bright and shiny outta the box 
can't wait to put em on, it'll enhance my rear center panel leds so much more! man it sucked having amber reverse lights!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

80 for mine too...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

used? (i hope)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *u should always ask for greg. he is the man to talk to and he is the sales manager there. *


greg is awsome to deal with. i ordered slotted rotors and ss brake lines from him. very nice guy.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually greg is on here.. his name is GregV


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

right on, glad you found them!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks sean for the hookup btw! mike said i could look for these clear taillights (not euros) that had the same turn signal piece as the SEL tails and he could switch those for the amber ones, but i was unable to find em on ebay or anywhere else. 
----in installed the sels today! what an asset to the new piece!!! my rear almost looks as cool as yours sean! next steps: 2in drop, bodykit, exhaust.   
that black tar stuff they coat the taillight with so its sealed up SUCKS!!!! my hands are still super dirty, and i drug parts of the wiring harness through it. that ish is messy! heh heh. i took 1 pic, wish i coulda got more. (man i need my own digi-cam) i'll try to post tomorrow!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool, I wanna see it!


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

hey you guys, I thought 1CLNB14's reartrunk panel setup w/ the lED is just the [email protected]#? !! How much and who does this ?? It's A VERY clean setup.....


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

SOrry XT out ...I didnt mean to cut into your thread,.....BTW are yousporting that rearpanel look too?? If so, post some pics when you can!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

His is a bit different.

He did not shave the keyhole.
His panel is the flat one, from the early Sentras, mine is the more contoured one from the later Sentras.
Mike (ScorchN200SX) made the contour around the LED lights different as well.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

word!!! one of a frickin kind. you should talk to mike for prices. heres the one pic i took with sel tails.
:goditneedsadrop:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That looks really nice.
I like the contour he made around your lights.
He just keeps getting better and better at this stuff.

Your car is now my cars sister


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

arent all b14's sisters?


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

WOw i llike the rear trunk piece that Mike puts toghther,...How can i get a hold of him as far as quote on prices....Your B14 s look super clean with the piece!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

You Se-L wana be whores! LMAO


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol Sentra96816 gooooood luck with him!!!! you have a better chance doing it yourself, poor mike is busy enough with other projects.. wings, mirrors, fenders etc etc... besides, the more people who get them.. the less unique they will be.. how about maybe trying to get a light coat of paint over the bar, then put plexiglass molded, and a huge neon light, so when you stop, the entire back end lights up!

bTW Good job XT


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

good job with the modding?
all i did was fork over the cash 
1CLN, justin could be like our car's step sister, cuz his cars not white, huh? heh heh
thanks for the compliments all.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OMG!!! NO WAY, U GOT UR'S ALREADY?!?!?!?! AND IT'S PAINTED!!

MIKE!!! WHERE'S MINE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Mine's gonna look the same too, I got the SE-L tails.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Holy200sx, yeah you know what ..I agree with you as far as the more LED Lexus I-300 reartrunk pieces out there, the less unique they will be,...and hey, that is the whole reason we all mod our car, to transform a car that reflects your personality,...Now I just got a later model used red trunk rear piece off of EBAY for $35.00 ...Im thinking about painting it all white..(to match my car) and Making the NIssan emblem black.....all the NIssans are looking goood everyone,..keep up the good work!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey justin, have YOU talked to mike recently? ive sent him some emails but to no avail. i think hes adjusting to his move, but i thought that was done by now. he must be swamped. i sent him a link to this thread actually a couple days ago cuz he wanted pics when it got installed. so.....mike? you alive buddy? i hope so, i got more projects for you


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think he has computer access as of yet.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hope he does soon


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

Damn those are hot, where could I get some while ballin on a budget and could I install myself?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you know, I'm still in the dark, WHERE THE HELL IS HE?!?!?!?!? He's got $250 of mine.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

his new phone number has been disconnected. bummer. he just called me two days ago but i wasn't home . hes doin a shiftboot /ring piece for me. i didn't think it would take this long but he probably has some questions he wants to ask me about the specifics and has a hardtime reaching me and vise versa. 
wish he had computer access!!! damn!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

He moved (again) and still does not have computer access.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn, I'm starting to get a bit upset about this, I want this to get done.


----------

